# Western PA BMWCCA Driver's School-space available



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

The Allegheny Chapter BMWCCA is holding a Driver's School this Saturday/Sunday (June 6 & 7) at BeaveRun. BeaveRun is about 40 miles NW of Pittsburgh. I just sent my application in and found out that there are still a lot of space left...if anyone's interested, click on the link below for the application. Also, if you have any questions, you can contact Bob Briggs, Chapter President at [email protected] or (412) 795-4365.

To see a lap around BeaveRun visit:

http://www.s3mag.com/beaverun.wmv

BeavRun's Website:

http://www.beaverun.com

Allegheny Chapter's Website:

http://www.alleghenybmwcca.org/

Driver's School Registration (PDF):

http://www.alleghenybmwcca.org/School2003App.pdf

Hope to see some of ya there...


----------

